# Skeeter Tea



## GeoS (Apr 15, 2013)

OK, so I was ready to rack my pee into a carboy for secondary ferment. I siphoned a gallon off and added 4 tea bags. Not sure how this will work out. Anyone try this before?


----------



## ejr (Apr 21, 2013)

not here but sounds good let us know how it turns out


----------



## Polarhug (Apr 21, 2013)

"Hard tea" is always really good, and my favorite drink is a firefly which is lemonade and tea flavored vodka. Sounds like you may have a real winner there! I think it's a great idea *thumbs up*!


----------



## GeoS (Apr 27, 2013)

First taste of the skeeter tea and I'm glad I only made a gallon...... Not the best, but bit is drinkable cold.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 13, 2013)

Tea is full of fermentables so you probably made more of a tea wine than a hard tea. To do a hard tea you would need to add the tea bags like you were backsweetening. 

(Cold crashing, adding k-meta/sorbate, or fermenting to yeasts alcohol tolerance etc. before you add the tea bags.)

Unless your going for a tea wine taste with skeeter in the mix. Some people like tea wine. I've never had it but it sounds nasty to me. I like my tea dark, sweet and icy.


----------

